# 80psi to blow out polyethylene piping???



## Meds613 (Aug 12, 2018)

Had a company come by today to blow out my lines before winter. When I asked what PSI the tech was using he told me 80 PSI.

I have polyethylene piping throughout my system. Everywhere I read, it says not to exceed 50 PSI.

What are the chances that any damage occurred, and what should I look out for next spring to make sure nothing happened?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Chances are you are fine. That seems odd that any plastic pipe is rated that low but even so he was not filling up a closed pipe system and holding that pressure. He was just pushing 80 psi thru an open system when the heads pop open. I wouldn't worry.


----------

